# turkey "rut" delayed due to weather?



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 25 minute drive to work that takes me through farm country the entire way. The past couple weeks I haven't seen any toms strutting in fields or any hens running about. Today with the sun shining, I counted 13 different toms and 7 hens on the same drive. Do you think this drawn out cold weather has had anything to do with it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes!

Jim


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hunt city bucks said:


> I have 25 minute drive to work that takes me through farm country the entire way. The past couple weeks I haven't seen any toms strutting in fields or any hens running about. Today with the sun shining, I counted 13 different toms and 7 hens on the same drive. Do you think this drawn out cold weather has had anything to do with it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Possibly to a degree. But i have been seeing a lot of lone hens as well as lone toms on the prowl.Just this morning i was listening to a lone tom sounding off in tree on my property while i was loading the wood boiler. Last nite i watched a lone hen pecking away in the gravel drive. I think they are starting to break up and resume the tradition.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Breeding is based on photoperiodism and gobbling is largely influenced by weather.. So breeding will take place at the same time each year and the amount of gobbling you hear is based on the gobblers testosterone level and mood which IMO is largely influenced by weather.. 

Even springs like last year where the weather was warm and nice and gobblers were sounding off early, breeding took place at the same time as the year before and this year.. In the words of Lovett "Gobbling is cheap, eggs are expensive"


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Breeding is based on photoperiodism and gobbling is largely influenced by weather.. So breeding will take place at the same time each year and the amount of gobbling you hear is based on the gobblers testosterone level and mood which IMO is largely influenced by weather..
> 
> Even springs like last year where the weather was warm and nice and gobblers were sounding off early, breeding took place at the same time as the year before and this year.. In the words of Lovett "Gobbling is cheap, eggs are expensive"


So do Tom's respond to calling the same every year at the same time of year (silent some years gobbling other years)? 

This year my opinion was everything was delayed. I was quick on trigger, because I thought that it may have been my only opportunity. Would the birds have responded the first week?
My perfect season would be to shoot a bird the last day and hunt everyday leading up to that day.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

From what ive seen in my most limited season ever, it hasnt delayed it any at all. I never seen any large flocks of birds, but did see a fair amount of single hens and small groups of birds which is normal where i hunt. Nothing over 6 birds in a flock...most hens with a gobbler or two displaying right behind them. Gobbling was down it seemed, but then again the weather was so bad i just may not have heard them(high wind and rain). Probably a combo that is making some think the birds are not responsive when the truth is, they likely couldnt hear you either. The two times i hunted in decent weather gobbling was a plenty on the roost and on the ground. Birds were just as responsive as years past to calling. Field sightings were way down though, but had increased activity under the nicer conditions. If i had to guess id say the cold wet weather and high wind are to attribute to limited field sightings....In closing, I think theyre still doing theyre thing, just not traveling around as much as normal. Sticking more to the confinements of the woods for protection and in my case plenty of food. More acorns left after winter than one would imagine.

Again, thats just my observations from the area of Saginaw County that i hunt.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been watching a group of 6 Jakes, no Toms, no hens, walking around outside my office for the past couple weeks.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

I've hunted the first week or the first 2 weeks for the past 10 years and it always seems the same to me. Some years more gobbling as others have said but even with snow which we had a few years back on the opener as well, doesn't seem to affect the breeding and nesting.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

My brother and I have each been hunting our lands for turkeys for the last 8 years for him, 15 years for me. We just talked a few days ago, and both have the same conclusion of what is taking place this year. Turkeys flock up in big winter flocks then disperse in the spring. The hens are territorial and seek out their own nesting areas, the gobblers follow. The gobblers usually appear on my land a week or so before the turkey opener. This year, that seems to not have occurred yet. Both of us are seeing a few hens, and are not hearing or seeing gobblers. I can see my neighbor's farm field. Its a half mile long. I have not seen one gobbler out in that field this year. I don't think breeding is delayed. It occurs by the length of daylight they receive. I think they have still not spread out like other years. The few that may be here, may be shut down do the weather. That is just a hunch, we shall see if they appear.. I have seen 3-4 lone hens. 

Last year the opener was a great hunt. I called 3 adult gobblers and 7 jakes into 5 yards. Resulted in an easy bow kill. This year I have logged 3 days, and 17 hours in the turkey blind, and seen 5 hens, and have not heard or sen a gobbler. I will say, rain has been a factor in every hunt.


----------

